# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Program për administrimin/monitorimin e kompjuterave në rrjet

## Eminemka

Kompjuterat e mi jane te lidhur ne lan. A ekziston ndonje program falas per te pare gjithcka qe behet ne te gjithe kompjuterat njekohesisht?

----------


## alditirona

Te rekomandoj programin NetOp School. Eshte nje program fantastik qe te mundeson te shikosh te gjitha kompjuterat qe jane ne rrjet dhe sado te jete numri i tyre. Dhe gjithashtu te mundeson te nderhysh tek secili kompjuter si te ishe ulur aty. Dhe te mundeson gjithashtu te bllokosh tastieren dhe mausin e kompjuterit tjeter dhe shume e shume gjera te tjera. 
Mund ta zbresesh tek faqja zyrtare e Netopit. www.netop.com dhe persai i perket serialit ne rast se te pelqen si program ma kerko te ta dergoj me mesazh privat. 

Kjo eshte foto e programit. 
http://www.cybercontrol.ru/images/ne...bnail_wiev.jgp

----------


## Eminemka

ok me pelqen  ma dergo pak  po munde

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

shume mire kjo behet nga windows e nuk ka nevoje per te patur nje program te dyte per te bere kete .. mjafton te hapesh my computer e te shkosh tek my netwok place edhe do kesh te gjthe kompjuterat qe ti ke te lidhur .. nese ti ke autoritet admin atehere ke mundesine per te nderhyre ne keto komphutera nese jo atehere aroje kete gje :P 
Ardi

----------


## benseven11

mund te perdoresh programet si me poshte
Programe kontrolli/monitorizimi ne largesi dhe ne rrjete Lan
 Atelier web remote comander
http://www.sharewaresoft.com/Atelier...load-18782.htm
=====
Remote administrator 2.2
http://www.sharelibrary.com/Utilitie...or09090111.htm
=====
Juriksoft remote kontroll tools 08.0
http://www.shareup.com/Remote_Contro...oad-22765.html
=====
Net Control 2 v4.00   (program i ngjashem me ate qe ka postuar aldo;per rrjete Lan ne shkolla dhe zyra)
http://www.netcontrol2.com/
=====
Netvizor monitorizon gjithe kompjuterat ne nje rrjet
http://www.howtospy.com/
====
MetaLan
http://www.programmersheaven.com/zon...1072/28260.htm
====
programe te tjera
Backorifice2000
netbus
subseven
winspy

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje.

Mund te me thote dikush se si mund te futem ne kompjuterat e tjere nga kompjuteri im... kur te gjithe jane te lidhur nga nje server?

Jane 10  kompjutera ne nje salle dhe te gjithe lidhn me internetin nga i njejti server.

Si mund ta beje kete gje dhe cfare mundesish te tjera mund te ofroje kjo nderhyrje?

Pres pergjigje.

Abigail...

----------


## qoska

mjafton te instalosh programe qe te japin mundesi te hysh ne kompjutera njesoj si te ishe ulur para tyre.
Por duhet te instalosh nga nje kopje te serverit te ketij programi ne cdo kompjuter qe do te kontrollosh dhe me klientin futesh tek te gjithe te tjeret  :buzeqeshje: .

Nje alternative eshte ky program pa pagese(open-source) qe eshte edhe mjaft i shpejte
http://www.realvnc.com/index.html.

Por limitimet per cdo kompjuter mund ti besh nga serveri nqs krijon nje domain.

*Per me teper kerko ne forum pasi keto jane tema te diskutuara me pare.*

----------


## edspace

Nëse kompjuterat ku ti do të lidhesh përdorin Windows XP Professional, atëherë mund të përdorësh programin Remote Desktop Connection të Microsoft. Kompjuteri që do përdorësh mund të jetë edhe i Windows 98, Me, 2000, XP, por kompjuteri ku do lidhesh duhet të jetë Windows XP Pro. 

Lexo temën Si ta kontrolloj kompjuterin tim nga një kompjuter tjetër për më shumë information.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Falminderit per ndihmen tuaj.

Do provoj te ndjek ajo qe me thate me lart.

Miqesisht Abigail..

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Duhet te kesh parasysh se nese perdor RDC (remote desktop connection) ajo do simuloje qe useri tjeter aktual do behet logout edhe nuk mund te lejosh personin tjeter qe ndodhet aty te punoje (ndryshe nga programet tretesore) gjithashtu duhet te plotesosh disa parametra qe ndodhen tek web qe te postoi edspace ... vnc eshte i mire por eshte free pra mos prit shume per te mundohu te besh nje plan se perse do i perdoresh kete menyre lidhje edhe zgjidh programin qe te ben me shume pune

----------


## benseven11

Timbuktu pro-Program monitorizimi i kompjuterave ne rrjet.Perdoret nga administratoret e rrjeteve te kompjuterave per 2,5,10 deri mbi 100 kompjutera.
Shume i vlefshem dhe mjaft i perhapur ne perdorim nga administratoret e rrjeteve ne universitete,korporata dhe bibloteka.Me kete program administratori kontrollon dhe vezhgon ne kompjuterin e tij aktivitetin e cdo kompjuteri ne rrjet,ka funksione per administrim,sigurine dhe mbrojtjen e rrjetit.Perdoret ne sistemet Windows,Mac dhe sisteme rrjeti me kompjutera Win dhe Mac.Me shume detaje ka ketu http://www.netopia.com/software/products/tb2/

----------


## reinald

RealVNC e perdor shume kohe tani dhe jame shume i kenaqur.
http://www.realvnc.com/
Ka dhe nje version free.

----------


## Xemlo

Kam ne kontroll nje rrjet te brendshem prej 32 kompjuterash. Jane te perzier si sisteme operative, po per fat te mire te gjitha windows (fat te mire i thencin). Kam provuar shume programe administrimi per rrjetin por megjithate po provoj njehere te kerkoj ketu se mos ndoshta ndonjeri prej jush ka perdorur dhe ka mbetur i kenaqur me ndonje program. Aktualisht po perdor IDEAL Administration qe duket i kenaqshem, megjithate do me duhej dicka e tipit qe te kishte programe client per kompjuterat e tjere dhe nje kryesor per kompjuterin tim.

----------


## Xemlo

> Timbuktu pro-Program monitorizimi i kompjuterave ne rrjet.Perdoret nga administratoret e rrjeteve te kompjuterave per 2,5,10 deri mbi 100 kompjutera.
> Shume i vlefshem dhe mjaft i perhapur ne perdorim nga administratoret e rrjeteve ne universitete,korporata dhe bibloteka.Me kete program administratori kontrollon dhe vezhgon ne kompjuterin e tij aktivitetin e cdo kompjuteri ne rrjet,ka funksione per administrim,sigurine dhe mbrojtjen e rrjetit.Perdoret ne sistemet Windows,Mac dhe sisteme rrjeti me kompjutera Win dhe Mac.Me shume detaje ka ketu http://www.netopia.com/software/products/tb2/


Flm benseven, e kam provuar me pare dhe timbuktun por problemi eshte se nuk kam gjetur nje crack per te per versionin e fundit qe shkarkohet.

----------


## Edini

> kompjuterat e mi jane te lidhur ne network a egziston ndonje program per te pare gjithcka qe behet ne te gjithe kompjuterat njekohesisht....dhe programi te downlodet  per free...


Une ta preferoj kete VNC
Eshte desktop remoter!
E mundesh me bo kontrol globale te kompjuterave!

----------


## phyro

Tung te gjithve. Me vyndet nje program per te monitorizuar rrjetin.Une jam i lidhur ne LAN me 20 kompjutera.
      Por  me than se per te monitorizuar duhet te jesh ADMINISTRATOR a eshte vertete...??? A mund te me tregoni se si mund te monitorizoj dhe si eshte menyra per te monitorizuar. FLM                                              

maske2blade@hotmail.com

----------


## benseven11

Perdor Aktiv ekspert.Eshte falas.http://www.dirfile.com/activexperts_network_monitor.htm

----------


## qoska

mesoni te perdorni *mmc* bashke me te windows performance qe eshte modul i mmc dhe ja ku u krye monitorimi ne distance i te gjithe kompjuterave. 
Si psh sa bandwidth kane perdorur sa resurse te sisteit etj... Sa me shume module te aktivizoni aq me shume informacion do te keni.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Peshendetje!

Kam degjuar se ekzistojne programa qe perdoren per interrnet apo per network me te cilet ti ke te drejte ta komandosh nje kompjuter nga nje tjeter. Dmth; me e ndez me e fik, me punu dhe me e administru komplet nje kompjuter kjeter nga kompjuteri im.
Apo programe qe jane thjeshte per te pare se cfare po ben personi tjeter ne kompjuter duke ditur IP e tije.

Pres pergjigje.

Shume respekte per te gjithe ju!

----------


## benseven11

Ke nje program ketu. N37Dev LanTool Remote Administration Suite.
http://www.n37dev.com/Products/LanTool/

----------

